# Hydor Inline Heater



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone using one of these notice a decrease in flow rate? I am using one on an FX6 and the flow rate of the return to the tank is terrible. Very little pressure coming out. I will try to do a video tonight and post it.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Is the heater in correct direction. Also has to be installed vertically. How old is it. Maybe it needs cleaning.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

It is installed in the correct direction and is vertically placed. I assume you don't have that issue with yours?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't noticed it on an Eheim 2262.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

No. I have no issue with 2217 ehiem. Is it new. Just exchange it?


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Think i will pull it off and test the pressure without it first. And test the flow rate through it using another source. It heats fine and is not defective from that regard. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you reduce the fittings size so you could connect the FX6 to the Hydor inline heater or did you install a wye fitting to split the flow?


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

deeda1 said:


> Did you reduce the fittings size so you could connect the FX6 to the Hydor inline heater or did you install a wye fitting to split the flow?


I reduced the fitting size. By passed the eater and the reduced piping all together last night and the flow is fine. So it is either the reduction or the heater at this point. Going to try a different method this weekend if time permits. Hadnt considered a wye fitting but may look into that as an option as well.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Was thinking of ordering a Hydor Hydroset to go with this inline heater since the reviews on it overheating tanks are so high. Might be worth the 40 bucks to have a fail safe. Really like the inline concept, and wish more options were available.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

SportDog said:


> deeda1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you reduce the fittings size so you could connect the FX6 to the Hydor inline heater or did you install a wye fitting to split the flow?
> ...


I haven't heard of it overheating tanks personally, but then again, I would remove that part of the equation myself .


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have 2 of these in service. One is on an FX. I used reducer fittings and have not noticed a flow issue. But I do have the return adapted to 3/4" pvc. I actually just went and checked it, as I couldn't remember doing so for the last 3+ years. Seems fine to me. I know Steve C from the forum has used these and loves them. I've had zero issues, and have another in a box that I will eventually use.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Quick update
I changed it all up. have 3/4 inch going from filter to heater and a 1 inch from heater to tank.
Seeing at least 2x the flow that I was.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I had one running on a 75g with a rena xp3 for 2-3 yrs. now in a 90 with a eheim 2217, almost 2 yrs. never had a flow issue. Keeps the tank temp perfect,,,, except in the summer when the house temps go up


----------

